# theyakshed.com Competition



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Let me say this, I don't often enter the comps, but $200 to spend at Sunstate Hobie......I need to go fishing!


Go Con! That 1 metre + barra is out there.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Let me say this, I don't often enter the comps, but $200 to spend at Sunstate Hobie......I need to go fishing!
> ...


No it's not.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


What! Did you catch it today?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Im a bit early .............


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Go on, Paul... tell us that you landed this one in 8 minutes (just to beat K1's 9 minute toona)... on light string as well! ;-)

'nother nice fish...

Jimbo


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Seeing this is a Big Fish Brag Mat comp I thought it fitting to enter this pic, it shows the Brag Mat, myself and Rob Fort http://www.youtube.com/user/NZkayakfishing?feature=watch just after we fished the Firth, on the North Island, NZ.


----------



## Bilbo (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it open to all AKFF members?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bilbo said:


> Is it open to all AKFF members?


You won't be worrying any entrants anyway

Bilboholio


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A longtail tuna (northern Bluefin).


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Long Tail Tuna.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

THEYAKSHED>COM


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't know the rules for this comp but, seeing as the kayak doesn't look like being wet any time soon, here's a pic from the weekend.....just for the sake of participating.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wait for it. I'm sure there's _one_ more tuna out there. Or is it a case of:


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

leftieant said:


> premium said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly a fish, but definitely my best kayak fishing "capture".
> ...


Had to!


----------

